# Online Game Seeking Players: Year of the Pretender



## Loonook (May 29, 2004)

Seeking players (2-3) for a game: 

The truth is simple, or so I was told. There are creatures in this world who have been manipulating the events which have occurred as of late; while the Empire is in turmoil over the current bellicose moods of the Emperor, I believe the Rose and its warriors will be needed to keep a calm to the society. The knowledge I have endangers me; I have been followed to this small outpost in the midst of the barbarian's mountains, and I fear for my life. I send this message in hopes it reaches you well; and I enclose the names of those involved in the conspiracy . . . may the Dreamer help us all. 

- Partial note from Ralpi Umraon, Royal Envoy from Aurelia and Honorary Knight of the Rose. The note was found torn in half; the list of perpetrators missing, on the body of a young barbarian scout by a guard at the Areisi Garrison, Western Province, 120 miles from the Capital. 

There are few amongst the Ostari who have not heard the old fairy tales; of the Birdking and his guide, the Spirit of the Winds, or of the spirit-blessed nature of the imperial bloodline. But there are also those who know of strange men, loners, who roam the world speaking of the spirits as true beings, who burn potions and revive the dead, heal the sick, divine the future and do things that court wizards only dream of. Their sickly nature, fading bodies, and appearance make most think of them as some sort of strange magical order; but there are those who know of their masters. Masters who live on other planes, with tongues of angels and demons, bodies of light and shadow, beings of immense magic power. 

There are rumors in the Capital of the Ostari Empire; of a child born to the Emperor's late wife, a child who leaped upon the Emperor in a moment of weakness; a demon's seed. Or the magic of the Southern mages; haughty, brightly-dressed men who use their smooth language to con and manipulate... this is not below them. 

You were called before the Justicar Minor of the Order of the Western Rose, and involved in the grand world. You are still confused by the nature of your world; skirmishes against the barbarian tribes, groups of orcs and ogres from the mountains were your blood, but this new knowledge is overwhelming. Magic has been a part of your study, of course; as any Ostari noble worth his salt, you were raised with a tutor magician, a minor spellcaster who taught you the signs of magic, the ways of minor, untrained magic. But spirits, spirits who have controlled the world? Only a fool would believe such nonsense... until you saw the Imperial Seal. 

The Justicar felt you were perfect for the occupation; minor nobles, none of truly royal blood, who want to better themselves. Expendable, in other words. The offer was too good to be true; a hundred acres of land and a heriditary title, with matching lands and title in the East. The Empire's ties are still strong to the East; the seal promises land and title, something a noble such as yourself would find valuable. 

The hunting of those who would deal with such spirits; those who would corrupt the populace. You will be given equipment; strong horses and livery, official sanction, full cooperation with the those loyal to the Emperor. You know there is some catch, but you have no other choice... to follow the Emperor is the duty of an Ostari, and the dishonor of not following... 


Current Guidelines: 
PHB races are all allowed; most characters should be Human, Elf, or Half-Elf, though 'bush knights' of any PHB race have been accepted into the Order of the Rose. 
5th level for starting characters; 

Special advantages of Characters within this game: Some Characters may belong to the Order of the Rose, a group of noble warriors who serve the Ostari Empire (a western magocracy on the main continent of the campaign). The advantages of serving a magocracy? 

- All characters gain Use Magic Device, Knowledge (Arcane Lore), and Spellcraft as class skills. 
- Royal Favor: The Rose Knight is considered an extension of the Emperor's family when he wears a weapon bearing the symbol of the Rose. 

Individual stories will be worked out with the DM (Loonook) as they come up. 

This Chat game will be run sometime between the hours of 10-2 (at night, not day  ) . . . days are flexible. Please post if you have any questions or comments . 

-Loonook

I am currently looking for players in several forums; if you would like to play, please post here.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 30, 2004)

I might be interested, but a couple of questions first. What time zone are we talking about for 10 pm to 2 am? Also, when you say "no spellcasters" I assume this also extends to classes with minor spell abilities, such as rangers. So our class choices would essentially be  Barbarian, Fighter, Monk, and Rogue, am I correct?


----------



## Loonook (May 30, 2004)

sorry, I should have been more clear:

I am willing to accept minor spellcasters such as paladins and rangers... I may EVEN allow a bard into the party (bards are usually of a more barbaric origin than the standard, and thus social stigma provides a good RP issue, but also prevents entrance into the noble Rose Knights [such a character would most likely be either a minor page, an associate of another player, or something to this effect)

The Time Zone is Eastern US... sorry for the non-label .


----------



## Loonook (Jun 14, 2004)

As there have been a couple of significant changes to the opening statements and inclusion of spellcasters into the player pool, I figure I would raise this post, seeing as it completely changes the game's paradigm.

Thanke for reading,

-Loonook


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm interested...I put the kids to bed at 9 and always stay up until at least 2:30am so this is perfect for me time wise.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 16, 2004)

Vanuslux: I will be working on a more informative packet for interested players; but until that is finished, you may ask any questions on this thread  

-Loonook


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 16, 2004)

VERY interesting, what sort of class-makeup is the party thus far? I'll see if theres a role I don't mind filling before I decide...then again, I might decide not to fill a specific role, heh.

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## Loonook (Jun 16, 2004)

Calrin: Currently I have no real 'character makeup'... I mean, I have had players who have been interested declare their interests and possible classes: from that I have seen a possible Ranger or a Rogue, a possible Wizard or Sorcerer, and a possible Cleric of Woldan, a favored deity in the region (God of Wine, Revelry, War, and Flame).

These are just possible interested parties thus far; no concrete players currently... its been an issue because I may see 1 or 2 maybes who will most likely become 1 at best, then they disappear because they find a game... its the standard problem of a chat game 

I have a lot prepared for players as I've said... just needs a bit of a polish. 

-Loonook


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 16, 2004)

Alright, put me down as interested, and feel free to IM me via AIM, my SN is CalrinGuy, quicker discussion.

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 17, 2004)

Is this game a homebrew setting? I like your intro btw, very well written.

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 17, 2004)

Heh, another question, what medium will the game be played on? IRC? AIM?

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## Loonook (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, this is a Homebrew setting... most likely focusing in a specific area (an eastern human empire known as Ostar) and the interactions there... More information is forthcoming, and I haven't seen you logged online; my standard time for the game is my standard posting period also, so that might be the problem .

-Loonook


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 17, 2004)

Hrmm, i'm logged in right now, I forgot to turn my AIM preference for "Only users on buddy list can contact me" off. Sorry about that...got an idiot bugging me a month or 2 back. Heh.

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jun 20, 2004)

We still need players.

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 21, 2004)

The first session happened last night and I'd say things are off to a good start.  There's a slot still open if anyone wants to talk to Loonook about joining up.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 23, 2004)

The first session was a success, and the game will have an ADDITIONAL session on Wednesdays (whether this session will be weekly, bi-weekly, or a once-a-month thing is yet to be determined.)  If you want to witness the plight of the party, and their war against the spirits, you may visit #YearofthePretender on the Psionics IRC network (which also hosts the Official ENWorld chatroom .

Slainte,

-Loonook


----------



## Vanuslux (Jun 24, 2004)

The second session went well too...nice to see an IRC game actually working out.  I'm always skeptical of online groups because of my bad experiences with them in the past, but this is really going good.  

Could still use another party member or two though.


----------



## Loonook (Jun 29, 2004)

We had our third session Sunday night; the session was said to be a good mix of RPing and combat by most players.  We are still possibly seeking a cleric or mage/sorcerer . . . we currently have an arcanist, but his schedule could change at any moment.  We have established a Y! group, which those interested will be given the URL and joining instructions for... and then we'll see if you maintain interest.

Slainte,

-Loonook


----------



## The LMS (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm busy sundays...but free most other times any chance of me getting in on this?


----------



## Loonook (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm sorry champ... but we need someone who can play every session or at least 3/4 of them...

Still searching... my current prospects dried up due to a complete lack of experience and general apathy... we are holding, it seems, at 4 (unless this ad gets us another that is ).


----------



## Mithran (Jul 10, 2004)

What do chat program do you use?.


----------



## CalrinAlshaw (Jul 11, 2004)

We are currently using IRC at chat.psionics.net  Room #yearofthepretender

Calrin Alshaw


----------



## Loonook (Jul 16, 2004)

We are STILL seeking out players... as I have said before, the game has a lot of information to it; we have a website in which those interested may be willing to look.

Our Y! Group has the information in it; from deities to races, locations to PrCs, its all slowly getting there.

Thanke for reading,

Slainte,

-Loonook


----------



## goonforhire (Jul 19, 2004)

If your still looking for victims... I mean players for your campaings let me know, I'm very intrested. I can be reached on AIM at EAHanson2000 or you can e-mail me at goonforhire@comcast.net Catch you later.


----------



## Loonook (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, we are still looking for players.... I'm on 10-2 most nights on AIM . . . I'll speak to you then  .


----------



## goonforhire (Jul 20, 2004)

Tryed to IM you on AIM but your not signed on or ghosting, I'm online at the monet if you wanna chat


----------



## Loonook (Jul 21, 2004)

As I said before, I'm on from 10-2 PM EST for the most part . . . Its the time I have to do such things


----------

